# Two fishies mag nori clip rules!!!!!!



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

IF you have tangs in your tank that you feed nori seaweed to...you should
get yourself a couple of these clips..they are not cheap..paid about 20 bux
for mine each...but they are AMAZINGLY convienient and work very very
well...muchhhhhhhh better then stick on clips...easier to load and can 
be moved around on the glass without having to put hands in the tank!

GOT MINE AT CANADA CORALS ABOUT A YEAR AGO....THE 14 LARGE TANGS I HAVE , HAVE NEVER BEEN ABLE TO RIP IT OFF THE GLASS....SUPER!!!!!!

PHENOMENAL PRODUCT!

Tim


----------

